# I'm A Happy Camper With My New Walker-----Do You Have One?



## Lon (Oct 10, 2017)

This is my New Walker

I am 6' 4" and the Walker that I was using must have been designed for little people. I had to stoop and been over and the seating and folding up was a not good at all. Just came back from a nice comfortable walk like before use of a walker. Never thought something like this could make me a Happy Camper and make my day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2017)

Congrats on your new walker Lon, I can imagine how uncomfortable it is to use one for shorter people, stooping is never a good thing for the back or neck.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 10, 2017)

That looks like a beauty! Storage space also. Can't get any better than that.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 10, 2017)

Neat  Lon.   Way to go.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 11, 2017)

I had to use one for a while when I had temporary partial paralysis in my legs. My back doctor had it delivered so I didn't get one as fancy as yours. But I did put wheels on it, though. I'll probably get some use out of it again right after back surgery, but expect I'll be donating it to the equipment thrift after I'm all healed. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 11, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I had to use one for a while when I had temporary partial paralysis in my legs. My back doctor had it delivered so I didn't get one as fancy as yours. But I did put wheels on it, though. I'll probably get some use out of it again right after back surgery, but expect I'll be donating it to the equipment thrift after I'm all healed. (fingers crossed)



I hope your surgery goes well and your recovery is speedy, Cap'n. When are you getting it done?

Lon, I saw a guy on a bus one day who had a walker like yours. He said he was very happy with it. It sure looked sturdy, and it had all kinds of storage and pockets to make his outings more convenient.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2017)

Good luck with your surgery cap'n!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 11, 2017)

I have a wheelie walker that was designed for people with short legs and wide hips. It has 4 wheels, storage under the seat and folds up easily to go in the car. It is great for helping me keep my balance, reduces the risk of a fall and is a handy seat when one is needed.

I don't need it now but when I did it was my second best friend.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks Shalimar and Smiley. Surgery is scheduled for Nov 21st. It will ruin Thanksgiving, but I had my choice of that, or ruining Halloween. Couldn't do that 

According to the surgeon, the first 2, 3 weeks will be pretty rough, so my granddaughter will stay here with me. Since she works, her mom will stop in daily, and my neighbor said she will, too. So, I'll have plenty of help. After 3, 4 months or so, if all goes well, the surgeon said I'll be all healed and no more pain. Can't wait! Itching to dance!!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 11, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Thanks Shalimar and Smiley. Surgery is scheduled for Nov 21st. It will ruin Thanksgiving, but I had my choice of that, or ruining Halloween. Couldn't do that
> 
> According to the surgeon, the first 2, 3 weeks will be pretty rough, so my granddaughter will stay here with me. Since she works, her mom will stop in daily, and my neighbor said she will, too. So, I'll have plenty of help. After 3, 4 months or so, if all goes well, the surgeon said I'll be all healed and no more pain. Can't wait! Itching to dance!!



Sounds like you've got your ducks in a row and some good help lined up. I hope you have lots of good neighbors to provide casseroles and hams.

I agree with you about Halloween v. Thanksgiving. I'm sure the hospital will serve a lovely Thanksgiving dinner where no one will be able to guess what's being offered.

Will you be in a wheelchair during most of the 3-4 months recuperation?


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 11, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Sounds like you've got your ducks in a row and some good help lined up. I hope you have lots of good neighbors to provide casseroles and hams.
> 
> I agree with you about Halloween v. Thanksgiving. I'm sure the hospital will serve a lovely Thanksgiving dinner where no one will be able to guess what's being offered.
> 
> Will you be in a wheelchair during most of the 3-4 months recuperation?



Nobody has said anything about a wheelchair..yet. I don't think so. Hope not. The surgeon is just going to do three levels; L3, L4, and L5. I should be able to walk around within a few days, according to the literature I was given, but may need the walker for a little while. A physical therapist will come to the house. I'm supposed to exercise. So, no wheelchair, I'm pretty sure.

Hospital turkey...yikes!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 11, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Nobody has said anything about a wheelchair..yet. I don't think so. Hope not. The surgeon is just going to do three levels; L3, L4, and L5. I should be able to walk around within a few days, according to the literature I was given, but may need the walker for a little while. A physical therapist will come to the house. I'm supposed to exercise. So, no wheelchair, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Hospital turkey...yikes!



Oh heck yeah. Can you imagine what a hospital kitchen could do to turkey? That's a stomach-turner.

That's not as bad as I had imagined. You'll have pain (and probably lots of it) but at least you'll be able to get around. I'm sure you've had lots of pain leading up to this but now you'll be healing.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 11, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Oh heck yeah. Can you imagine what a hospital kitchen could do to turkey? That's a stomach-turner.
> 
> That's not as bad as I had imagined. You'll have pain (and probably lots of it) but at least you'll be able to get around. I'm sure you've had lots of pain leading up to this but now you'll be healing.



Oh man, the pain is horrible. I get around ok but have to sit for 15 or 20 minutes right in the middle of doing things. It feels like a toothache but it's in your entire torso, and you just go around feeling that every minute of the day. But the worst part is the muscle contractions; my toes and feet curl up, my legs stiffen, and it hurts like the dickens. Those can last for up to 3 miserable hours. Like a 3-hour charlie horse only worse.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 11, 2017)

I had muscle contractions (spasms) in my back after I was driving and got splatted from behind twice in two days. I hate drugs, but my doctor friend said the drugs were necessary to release the spasm. It took a few days but it finally happened.

I can't imagine that kind of pain in my lower back. It hurts to think about.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 11, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I had muscle contractions (spasms) in my back after I was driving and got splatted from behind twice in two days. I hate drugs, but my doctor friend said the drugs were necessary to release the spasm. It took a few days but it finally happened.
> 
> I can't imagine that kind of pain in my lower back. It hurts to think about.



Radiculopathy is the name of the problem. I smile every time the doctor says it. The three disks are ruptured and two of the the vertebra have slipped. One of them is leaning against my spinal column, and that's very much not good. That's what they're going to fix. They'll clean out those disks and put bone grafts in to replace them, and fix rods on either side to limit movement. So, the first couple weeks or so, I'll be recovering from the actual surgery. The following several months, the grafts will make themselves at home. Then, I should be good to go.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2017)

Good luck with your surgery Cap'n. May you heal rapidly!!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 11, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Radiculopathy is the name of the problem. I smile every time the doctor says it. The three disks are ruptured and two of the the vertebra have slipped. One of them is leaning against my spinal column, and that's very much not good. That's what they're going to fix. They'll clean out those disks and put bone grafts in to replace them, and fix rods on either side to limit movement. So, the first couple weeks or so, I'll be recovering from the actual surgery. The following several months, the grafts will make themselves at home. Then, I should be good to go.



Ouch! That's major damage.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 12, 2017)

I had to use a walker for a while before and after my hips were replaced.  I was happy to see it go after I got my nice new titanium hips!  I gave it to someone in the neighborhood who needed it.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 12, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Oh heck yeah. Can you imagine what a hospital kitchen could do to turkey? That's a stomach-turner.
> 
> That's not as bad as I had imagined. You'll have pain (and probably lots of it) but at least you'll be able to get around. I'm sure you've had lots of pain leading up to this but now you'll be healing.



I was delighted to discover that the hospital where I was in when I had my hip surgeries had absolutely excellent food.  I got to order what I wanted from a menu and my favorite was the grilled salmon with fresh al dente green beans and a baked potato with really great apple pie for dessert.  Yum!


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 12, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Ouch! That's major damage.



It was a terrible car accident, and not at all my fault. A guy in a bright red full sized pick up simply didn't see my little sliver Mazda. I haven't bought a silver or gray-ish colored car since.

I was in a coma for 4 days, woke up, and they put me in an induced coma for 3 more days. It happened some time ago; 2008. Everything healed well and I was completely able to go back to work after about 6 months. Now it's coming back to haunt me. Probably did too much work that required lifting heavy stuff.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 12, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I was delighted to discover that the hospital where I was in when I had my hip surgeries had absolutely excellent food.  I got to order what I wanted from a menu and my favorite was the grilled salmon with fresh al dente green beans and a baked potato with really great apple pie for dessert.  Yum!



Hope I have the same experience. It's really not bad food if you're not on a special diet. 

For unneeded walkers and other medical equipment; there's a thrift store here that's associated with the Mercy Hospital (I think) that takes donations of used medical equipment. They also sell some overstock, like Depends, Boost, and glucometers and the like. They told me many hospitals and hospices have these thrift stores.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2017)

I am also 6'4" and I used one last year when I had my knee scoped. I agree, they are not made for taller people, but I got by with it somehow. I had more pain in my back then I did in my knee.


----------



## Lara (Oct 12, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That looks like a beauty! Storage space also. Can't get any better than that.


Yes *Lon*, what Ruth said. That looks like the Cadillac of walkers. Lucky you. It's so great to hear from you and to know that they are taking such good care of you there! 

*Cap'nSacto*, bless your heart, you've been through a lot but now there's a light at the end of the tunnel...no, it's not an oncoming train lol...it's assurance for some much needed relief. Praying for a speedy recovery. 
Behave and do what the doctor says :coffeelaugh:


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 12, 2017)

I bought this one for my wife, it gets her to Dr. appointments, etc.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 12, 2017)

I have a 4 wheel walker, which I refer to as my Cadillac, which is very handy for piling my groceries, etc. on.
Although it does fold, I find it to cumbersome to put in my car so I have a medal one, called a zimmer, two
wheels on front and two small sliders at back.  I keep this in my car, and it serves it's purpose.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 26, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I had to use a walker for a while before and after my hips were replaced.  I was happy to see it go after I got my nice new titanium hips!  I gave it to someone in the neighborhood who needed it.



I've ended up with a standard walker and all since complications and instability from hip replacement in 2010..long story.  I ended  up with more knee issue, which caused more foot/ankle issues and just spent 4.5 months in hospital/rehabs for knee staph infection.  

I have another friend who has done two hips and her walking days are behind her.  She now uses a walker similar to Lon's....

Walker is 3rd and 4th legs. 

 For me, it's been a lifetime of dancing, exercising and now a walker.  Not what I planned..often wonder IF I had not done the  hip, where would I be.

Many have good outcomes and others...OH BOY.


----------

